# this our new bearded dragon cage



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 16, 2011)

After a lot of cutting and hard work by my close friend ben at stein enclosures hear is my bearded dragon cage almost finished it just has plants and and glass to go. They even have a nesting bay underneath the cage in the cupboard which will have sand in it for them to lay , there also a hollow log i found which they will love. If anyones going to the reptile expo on the gold coast you will see it there of display ... Hope everyone likes it.


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 16, 2011)

thats awesome.. Lucky dragons =)


----------



## Wally (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like yet another fine creation.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks guys i am really happy with it


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 17, 2011)

look forward to seeing it at the expo


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 17, 2011)

oh wow that's great! they will love it for sure


----------



## Mace699 (Jul 17, 2011)

me likes


----------



## Fiamma (Jul 17, 2011)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 17, 2011)

water bowl


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 17, 2011)

woah thats awesome! wish i could afford a super fancy enclosure =[ im trying diy...


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 17, 2011)

:O thats amazing.
great work.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 17, 2011)

with my log in it


----------



## MathewB (Jul 17, 2011)

I hate threads with Stein Enclosures in them, it makes me sad inside. Wasn't that log in another one of your threads? Looks great and I love the nesting bay idea. How many Beardies and what sp. are going in there?


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 17, 2011)

MathewB said:


> I hate threads with Stein Enclosures in them, it makes me sad inside. Wasn't that log in another one of your threads? Looks great and I love the nesting bay idea. How many Beardies and what sp. are going in there?


 3 beardies two females and one male and yeah posted threat about the log hahaha what you mean sp?


----------



## MathewB (Jul 17, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> 3 beardies two females and one male and yeah posted threat about the log hahaha what you mean sp?


Cool, I mean species


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 18, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Cool, I mean species


 
Central bearded dragons


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 9, 2011)

This up date it finished and my Beardies in there just got put sand in nesting box


----------



## MathewB (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow that's awesome, I did see it at the expo and it looks amazing in person. I saw the log and was thinking 'where have I seen this before? OH YEAH!!'I then proceeded to explain to my little brother how awesome it was and about the nest box. I need one of these


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks mate I'm hoping they use it to lay there eggs this season.


----------



## Sofoula88 (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice =]


----------



## Flanders199 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhh MAN! that is so nice, arghhh so jealous, what would it roughly cost for a masterpiece like this, i smell a very nice Christmas present coming up


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 17, 2011)

speak to ben at stein enclosures he tell you.


----------



## Megzz (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks awesome, bet the beardies love it!


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 17, 2011)

Jazzz said:


> woah thats awesome! wish i could afford a super fancy enclosure =[ im trying diy...



All though as far as enclosures go his prices aren't too ridiculous, actually with a bit of saving and hard work they are quite realistic goals (well for a full time uni student like myself any way haha)

@flanders

Im sure you can make a few guesstimates with this  Prices | Stein Enclosures


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 18, 2011)

Flanders199 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh MAN! that is so nice, arghhh so jealous, what would it roughly cost for a masterpiece like this, i smell a very nice Christmas present coming up



It's a Lowline at $1190 complete


----------

